# Martha Wentworth "Terror Tales by the Old Sea Hag" (Liberty, LST 7025, 1959)



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

*Martha Wentworth "Terror Tales by the Old Sea Hag" (Liberty, LST 7025, 1959)*

DOWNLOAD LINK HERE:

https://app.box.com/s/dfsmc4h7c6qf6y4uw7hqp87wmqh5j9p8


MORE INFO FROM SCAR STUFF HERE:

http://scarstuff.blogspot.com/2006/04/martha-wentworth-terror-tales-by-old.html

TRACK LIST:

Terror Train	
Mice From Outer Space	
Devil Octopus	
Shipwreck	
The Spooky Wheer	
Slumber Nice


----------

